# Udruga RODA > Želim! VOLONTIRATI u Rodi >  Pomozite Rodinoj rasprodaji!

## ivakika

Cure jos jedan apel da se ukljucite, da prosvrljate kroz djecje ormare, naci cete sigurno puno stvari koje su vasoj djeci male, a rado bi ih se rijesile i usput sto i zaradile. Vjerujte mi, ja sam mislila da imam nekih 30-tak stvari i 10-tak igracaka, ali to se preko vikenda popelo na dvije pune vrece, a usput sam fino ocistila i sredila ormare  :Laughing:  

Dobile ste, nadam se sve mail od anchie, sa pozivom u kojem je moj mail pa mi se javite, da vam izdam uputstva kako robu oznaciti i da vam dam vasu sifru

Vjerujte vasa nam je pomoc jako vazna iz razloga sto je ovo prva ovakva akcija, zeljeli bismo imati takvu rasprodaju svako proljece i jesen, za sto je i Tvornica zainteresirana, ali ako na prvoj rasprodaji ne dovedemo dovoljan broj ljudi-drugi puta nas Tvornica nece htjeti  :Sad:  

Zato-UKLJUCITE SE!!

----------


## Lilly

Ja posebno apeliram da donesete stare knjige koje vasim klincima vise nisu zanimljive. 

Nikako nemojte preskociti knjige.

Sto vise knjiga to bolje!


 :Laughing:  Sorry ako davim, ali sad kuzite koliko ja zelim kupiti knjige na hrvatskom.  :Laughing: 

Obavezno knjige ponijeti, ok?  :Smile:

----------


## ivakika

cuj Lilly, bas davis  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  -morat cemo organizirati posebno za tebe rasprodaju knjiga  :Laughing:  

a kaj bus ti donesla?????  :Razz:

----------


## Lilly

Joj, jos se zagrijavam. Mozda ispecem appeltaart (ili jednostavno uzmem par vlaai-a  :Razz: ) posto dolazimo prerano. Zapravo, razmisljam o toliko drugih stvari da jos nisam stigla razmisliti o tome. U svakom slucaju, ne smijem se pretrpavati jer imam presjedanja u putu.


Knjigice, knjigice, jedva cekam knjigice!   :Heart:

----------


## djurdjica

Ja imam troja kolica , odmah da kažem kolica su dosta obična, jedna obična Graco kolica , jedna kišobran kolica i još jedna još običnija Peg Perrego. Mogu li se rabljena kolica uopće prodati ili da tražim dalje komu da ih poklonim (može li se na Rodinoj rasprodaji nešto pokloniti?).

----------


## Ancica

djurdjica, kolica koja su u sigurnom voznom stanju su dobrodosla, dapace :D

ako ih ne zelis prodati (odnosno nije ti bitno da na tome zaradis) mozes jednostavno donirati zaradu od prodaje Rodi

ja imam hrpu stvari koje idu tako na rasprodaju - sav prihod ide Rodi

ali isto tako su jako dobrodosle i stvari za koje zelis dobit neke novce

ova rasprodaja je zamisljena kao prilika za roditelje da se rijese svojih rabljenih stvari, da kupe rabljene po povoljnim cijenama, a istovremeno da pomogne rodi financirati svoje projekte na polju roditeljstva

ovakve rasprodaje su uobicajene u drugim zemljama, gdje roditelji svake godine tako istovremeno ciste svoje ormare od prerasle robe i onda ih pune "novom", a usput na taj nacin pomazu odredenim akcijama, organizacijama, humanitarnim drustvima i sl  :Smile: 

ajd se javi ivakiki.  super da si se javila  :Smile:

----------


## irica

Ivakika
Dobila sam PP od anchie ali sam ga valjda delet-ala   :Embarassed:  pa sada ne znam koji ti je mail. Inače imam neke igračke koje ne želim prodavati već donirati Rodi (ne treba mi šifra i označavanje) pa samo molim obavijest gdje da to dostavim jer nisam sigurna da li ću 25 o.m. u Tvornicu.
Hvala i sorry

----------


## ivakika

nema frke,
sve svoje stvari, oznacili ih ili ne, mozete donijeti u Savsku 80-pon., utor. ili srijeda (20.21.22.) od 17-19 sati

----------

